# hald dies after some time [solved]

## Sodki

Hello,

I don't know when it started, but hald is dying on me. If I start the hald service, it starts OK, but afte some time (minutes), when I do /etc/init.d/hald status, it says it is stopped. I don't know where to begin to investigate, can anyone help me? Can HAL leave a log of it's own, so that I know what went wrong?

Thank you in advance.Last edited by Sodki on Sun Apr 01, 2007 2:50 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Bobnoxous

Are you sure it's really stopped? Do you see it in "ps -e" output?

----------

## Sodki

Yes, it is stopped. ps -e only shows hald after I do a /etc/init.d/hald/start. After some time, ps -e doesn't show hald anymore and I have to restart it. I've also tried to update HAL to the unstable version, but the result is the same.

----------

## Sodki

I've ran: /usr/sbin/hald  --daemon=no --verbose=yes

With this I got a few tips:

```
10:23:32.391 [I] hald_dbus.c:3085: OK for method 'SetBrightness' with signature 'i' on interface 'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.LaptopPanel' for UDI '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pmu_lcd' and execpath 'hal-system-lcd-set-brightness'

10:23:32.392 [I] hald_dbus.c:2613: no need to enqueue

Run started hal-system-lcd-set-brightness (0) (1) 

!  full path is '/usr/share/hal/scripts/hal-system-lcd-set-brightness', program_dir is '/usr/share/hal/scripts'

/usr/share/hal/scripts/hal-system-lcd-set-brightness exited

10:23:32.407 [I] hald_dbus.c:2635: No more methods in queue

10:23:32.407 [I] hald_dbus.c:2680: failed with 'power-pmu : PMU_IOC_SET_BACKLIGHT failed' 'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.LaptopPanel.NotSupported'

process 15804: arguments to dbus_message_new_error() were incorrect, assertion "_dbus_check_is_valid_error_name (error_name)" failed in file dbus-message.c line 1207.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.

  D-Bus not built with -rdynamic so unable to print a backtrace

Aborted
```

So the problem is not with HAL.

----------

## Sodki

Allright, I now know that the "bad app" is GNOME Power Manager. If I start HAL and then start gnome-power-manager, HAL dies.

But this problem seems to be fixed upstream: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/hal-commit/2007-January/002924.html

----------

## Sodki

Upgrading to the release candidate of HAL 0.5.9 solved my problem.

----------

